# Problems compiling php5



## Klinki (Jul 13, 2013)

I am updating my server and as part of this action I am trying to update PHP too. I did a `portmaster lang/php5` and it stops while configuring the extensions with the following error:

```
Configuring extensions                                                         
checking size of long... (cached) 8                                            
checking size of int... (cached) 4                                          
checking for int32_t... yes                                                    
checking for uint32_t... yes                                                   
checking for sys/types.h... (cached) yes                                      
checking for inttypes.h... (cached) yes                                        
checking for stdint.h... (cached) yes                                          
checking for string.h... (cached) yes                                          
checking for stdlib.h... (cached) yes                                        
checking for strtoll... yes                                                    
checking for atoll... yes                                                      
checking for strftime... (cached) yes                                          
checking which regex library to use... php                                     
checking whether to enable LIBXML support... yes                               
checking libxml2 install dir... /usr/local                                    
checking for xml2-config path... /usr/local/bin/xml2-config                    
checking whether libxml build works... no                                      
configure: error: build test failed.  Please check the config.log for details. 
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
```

It obviously has a problem with my libxml2 installation. My libxml2 is freshly made and builds fine. I tried reinstalling libxml2 but it does not solve my problem  

Anyone have an idea what I can do now? I am running 8.4-RELEASE.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 13, 2013)

Klinki said:
			
		

> I am updating my server and as part of this action I am trying to update php too.


Which version of FreeBSD are you using, and from which PHP version are you upgrading?



			
				Klinki said:
			
		

> It obviously has a problem with my libxml2 installation. My libxml2 is freshly made and builds fine. I tried reinstalling the libxml2 but it does not solve my problem


I wouldn't be too quick with that conclusion.

First; does the config.log file show you anything specific? You should be able to find it in the work directory of the port.

Also; is your ports collection completely up to date? So you ran portsnap before you started with all this? (well, either that or you used svn to check out the latest version of course).


----------



## Klinki (Jul 13, 2013)

I just upgraded my base system from 8.0-RELEASE to 8.4-RELEASE.

After browsing through the config.log I found some clues about problems with LZMA. Searched the installed packages and found out that the xz package was installed. Deinstalling the xz package solved the problem for me.


----------



## torzak (Aug 5, 2013)

Klinki said:
			
		

> I just upgraded my base system from 8.0-RELEASE to 8.4-RELEASE.
> 
> After browsing through the config.log I found some clues about problems with LZMA. Searched the installed packages and found out that the xz package was installed. Deinstalling the xz package solved the problem for me.



Same problem here and it this worked for me also 
Thanks


----------

